# Riot n Rasp



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

For background information, Riot was rehoming situation late last month. Originally I wanted a working line GSD but the situation this girl came from was too neglectful for me to say no.

Riot is also a KIT mutated GSD,causing random white spotting. KIT mutations have nothing with do with piebaldism or irish white, or other S locus white markings (such as in other breeds). KIT mutations are strictly dominant and are not incomplete dominant. KIT mutations cannot be "carried" without expression.

Rasp is my purebred Australian Shepherd. He'll be two in September and is awesome with other dogs.































































































































Currently we're working on obedience and basic manners! I have plans to start tracking training with our local IPO club but won't be doing any IPO until I know she'll be sound. Plans are to get a OFA prelim at 1yr.

I highly encourage anyone who sees breeders breeding KIT mutated panda GSDs to be very wary. Many of these breeders do not perform the proper health testing and do not breed these dogs to be much beyond colorful pets.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Riot is so pretty with her unusual markings. Rasp is a very handsome Aussie. Lovely photos! On the last one, it looks like Riot has found her new best friend - Rasp. Thanks for the explanation on the panda German Shepherd.


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice pics!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

What a mixed variety! You go dogs you go!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such great photos. My favorite is the last photo you really caught the moment- they make a very awesome dual. Such gorgeous dogs!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I also love the last photo, but really they are all great!! Your explanation re panda gsds was interesting. Thank you. Looks like the very handsome Rasp and your new beauty Riot are a great pair together. She is a lucky girl to have joined your family!!


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I was very pleased to get the last one, normally when the dogs realize that I have my attention on them they perk up so it was nice to catch them in the moment!


----------

